# Little Man learning to ride



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh thats so exciting! Congrats for both of you!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats! Before you know it he will be trotting too :0


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay, congrats to the little guy and to proud mama. LOL.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds great, how about some pics


.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww! Thats so great! Watchhing kids learn is a great feeling .


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

cant wait to see some footage. 
How old is your young fellow?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

He _just_ turned 7 on the 25th. He's a very timid boy, but ... for the first time in a long time, he stuck around and watched me ride my best trained horse - just wanted an easy ride that eve. (usually just sees groundwork on colts, driving, and once they're started well - don't want him seeing any colts getting silly yet) and we did some transitions & side passes, turn on the haunches, etc... he LOVED it. He got excited every time we'd do something else for him to watch and started jumping up asking 'what was that! what was that! I want to do THAT!!' lol. Says he wants to lope on her now. BIG switch from a shetland to my biggest QH lol. I told him he needs to be a little taller first.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Now, these were taken with the cell - sorry. Also, he decided he needed a different blanket than normal, so - yep. It's too big. lol


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

How gorgeous!! 
What's his pony called?
I bet riding will be great for him and will give him confidence.
They look so sweet. My son who is 9yrs has started riding. on the first lesson he told the instructor he wanted to rope cows and gallop. She laughed at him. He is now jogging around. He is really confident. At the end of each lesson he is able to do his own thing for ten mins. He told the instructor (lesson 3) he was gonna just go and jog over the jumps, LOL she said no. On a serious note I find he is a differant kid after he has been riding really polite, relaxed and happy (ear to ear grin).


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

His pony's name is Champ. He's probably nearly as old as I am. The groove in his teeth is clear up to the gums, and getting pretty wide lol. He's got to be the sweetest pony I've ever known. He loves kids, and likes to be near them. So patient. My boy still falls apart laughing every time he breaks into a trot. Fun to watch.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Awww, love that last shot. Congrats to your boy and his proud mama!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Awww! I can't wait for Wee Man to be old enough to ride! I've got a while to wait though - he's only 11 months!
Your LO is soooo cute, he looks so proud of himself!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I hear ya on that little one - my other one is 7 months lol. Yeah, little guy loves his old pony, and he leads him for other kids that don't know how to ride. It's super cute.  I'll get better pics next time - forcing myself to take the camera with me now.


----------

